# Holy SH!T ... Two weeks to cut up .



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ryt guys, need ur help .... 2 weeks till magaluff and ive stil got this stubborn bit of belly fat . top abs now showing :bounce:

Started cardio every morning (fasted)

cut some carbs ... eg.

*Upon wakening*

1 scoop whey (30g protein)

CARDIO

Then i have *breakfast *

200g oats/ water

1.5 scoop whey (45g protein)

*Midmorning snack..*

1 scoop protein (30g)

30g cushuw nuts

*Dinner..*

100g turkey

2 slices brown bread/ salad

1 bag crisps :cursing:

1 banana

*Preworkout snack ..*

1 scoop protein (30g)

1 tin sardines/tuna

*TRAINING - high reps , low rest ... (12-15 reps ) 10 second rest . *

*roughly doing about 12-14 sets . *

*Postwork out meal *

200g turkey/chicken

100g brown rice

Cup spinage

*1 hour before bed .*

4 egg omlette. 2 yolks

Is this a sufficient enough diet to drop bodyfat , I have DROPPED A LOT OF CARBS from my previous diet . Obvious really cos i was on a bulk, and didnt leave nearly enough time to cut . :confused1:

Any hints at all on diet or training very very much apreciated . You'll all be rewarded with pholiday pictures of me in maga foooked . looking "HOPEFULLY" a bit more ripped


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

2 Weeks to cut up that is (Holy sh!t) But dont worrie man its magaluff you'll get laid whether your fat skinny or have even been on jeremy kyle! haha


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Some girl at work is raving about bikram yoga. It's just yoga in a sauna. She claims you can lose a stone in a month. Might be worth a lookif you're trying to get slim quick. Or a vibration plate.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

cut the crisps and egg yolks


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukeg said:


> Some girl at work is raving about bikram yoga. It's just yoga in a sauna. She claims you can lose a stone in a month. Might be worth a lookif you're trying to get slim quick. Or a vibration plate.


I think ur hearing her wrong ... if shes on about bein flexible in the sauna using vibration 'plates' shes talking abotu a swingers club dude


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you on any fat burners? if not try and get hold of an ECA stack or clen


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> I think ur hearing her wrong ... if shes on about bein flexible in the sauna using vibration 'plates' shes talking abotu a swingers club dude


Ann sauna's haha


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Are you on any fat burners? if not try and get hold of an ECA stack or clen


Im pretty sure its too late dude, trying my best not to go on juice for cutting as some say its bad for tendons and i've gota fooked up shoulder..

Would u sugegst sumfin like animal cuts


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

aim to hit your BMR. Eat less, run more, get in a sauna.


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

crisps? what the hell.

cut out 500 calories from that diet, starting with the crisps, and do an extra 30 minutes uphill walking per day.

problem solved.

if i were you i would have 200g sweet potato and 150g chicken, 4 times per day, with a protein shake (no carbs) post workout. add some broccoli with your last sweet potato and chicken for digestion etc. take a multivitamin and some clen. within 2 weeks you should be there. remember to drink at least 6 litres of water per day. if you are going to snack you are allowed 100g cashews per day but no more as the calorific value is too high. if you stick to this wihout fail then you will be awesome and ripped.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

BMR is 2000 cals .

Im new to all this dieting,

as my bmr is 2000 , what does that mean. not to sound stupid sorry


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Do morning cardio FASTED with no whey before, just down 10g bcaa to help with muscle preservation.

200g oats for breaky is alot! Half it.

When training hit the compounds heavy with low reps, and do 20min hiit after each session.


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> BMR is 2000 cals .
> 
> Im new to all this dieting,
> 
> as my bmr is 2000 , what does that mean. not to sound stupid sorry


agree with above. BCAA's are very useful but expensive. keep training on a night same as always. nice and heavy to keep your muscles working properly.

if your BMR is 2000 that means you naturally burn 2000 calories to stay alive. if you ahve a physical job and with your training you can add maybe 500-600 on top of that for exercise. therefore if you ate 2000 cals per day you would be in a calorie deficit by the same amount of calories that you burnt through activity. so for example you burnt 1000 calories in the gym, that would mean you had a 1000 calorie deficit that day if you ate 2000 calories. a 3500 calorie deficit will burn about 1 pound of fat, so a 1000 calorie deficit per day will burn 2 pounds of fat per week.

now you also must be aware that if you have a calorie restricted diet your metabolism will slow down so its unlikely you have a BMR of 2000. its probably more like 1500 after a couple of days dieting properly. takeing clen or ECA's will bump that up a bit but if i were you i woul aim for a daily calorie intake of 2000 cals and aim to burn at least 600-800 per day due to exercise. do this for a few days and see how you feel .if you dont feel like you are about to die steadily drop the calories by 100 each day to a minimum of 1500 (dont want to go too low). keep this up until the day before you go on holiday. then the day before you go you can PIG OUT. this carb up will fill up your depleted muscles and make you look nice and buff in magaluf (accidental rhyme lol). you will also be nice and ripped. dont bother trying to dehydrate as its unsafe to fly in that condition really and you wont be lean enough.

any other advice you need?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

just about got it all there . Thank you for the advice everyone

But as for the training i was under the impression . High reps at lower weights shreds fat off you.

Just been out bought some Cytolean v2. read some very good reviews on it .

Diet today is better .

Fasted cardio . I know about the bcaa's , thats the reason why i had a little shake before hand, (matrix whey contains bcaa's)

200g oats . (i will cut this down from now to 100g

For diner i had 100g chicken , 100g tuna , 2 egg whites 1 yolk and a bunch of salad [email protected], and a banana ... cutting out the bread


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

What Bluesteel said seems spot on. Like he said an ECA stack or clen would help and they aren't juice and as far as I know they don't damage your tendons. Plus morning fasted cardio and do another 20-30 mins of cardio after youve trained. If you are in a calorie deficit you should drop the weight. How much do you think you need to drop?

Get in good shape though for Magaluf and the birds will love it. I went 5 weeks ago and my avi is when I was there and they loved it!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Not too sure tbh. i am pretty lean . just this stubbon beer gut . it is slowly going down but just need that final half inch or so so can see bottom abs . as i say .... top abs are visible.


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> But as for the training i was under the impression . High reps at lower weights shreds fat off you.


thats not true at all. obviously if you perform 200 reps in a workout you may burn a few more calories than if you perform 50 but its not a huge difference and preservation of muscle is far more of a priority than burning an extra 50-100 calories that you could easily do from 10 minutes cardio. keep the weight high and the reps low. keep your muscles working heavy so taht they are taxed enough for your body to realise they are needed and to not lose them in muscle wastage whilst dieting.

use weights to preserve muscle and cardio to burn the calories. this is my reasoning and by no means everyones view but its always worked for me so i would recommend it.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

going off a basic bodyfat calc on internet

Weight 183 pounds

Waist 31 inches

Wrist 7 inches *

Hips 36 inches *

Forearm 12 inches *

10.5% BF

Ok, so what il do . cut 500 or so callories from my diet. try and hit 2000 daily . drop to 1500 as you say if needs be and im not dead lol

switch BACK to training hard and heavy, low reps ... cardio 20mins after weights .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The key is intensity.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> ryt guys, need ur help .... 2 weeks till magaluff and ive stil got this stubborn bit of belly fat . top abs now showing :bounce:
> 
> Started cardio every morning (fasted)
> 
> ...


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> going off a basic bodyfat calc on internet
> 
> Weight 183 pounds
> 
> ...


sounds good to me. if you are 10.5% bodyfat you are already very lean. how did you get this measured? g-man has made some good basic alterations to your diet so start by doing that and see where else you feel that you could drop unneccessary cals. train hard as well. if you arent sweating it you're not getting it lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Il defo take g-man's corrections into consideration and il stick to it .

Already took 4 Cytolean tabs, drank around 3 litres of water since 12 o clock . and sweated about 2 litres out lol

Major head rush . myt lower the dose as it does say take 3 daily .


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

I did about 400 cals powerwalking everyday (odd days off every so often with quite a few cheat days) for 2 months and lost 1 1/2 stone and obviously some muscle work to keep a toned look so i'd say you could be looking quite lean in 1 month. Good luck


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

You say you're donig cardio fasted - but you have a 30g shake before? This is not fasted. Use that afterwards. How many kcals you consuming?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

the omly reason why i was having this before as matrix contains bcaa's . As you say, this is not completly fasted so im guna throw that and have nothing until afterwards unless i can get hold of bcaa's.

Power walking/ some times jogging is my chosen cardio in the morning . roughly about 30mins walk to work . 2.5 miles

today have consumed 1600 cals so far , aiming on bringing it down 1900.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> the omly reason why i was having this before as matrix contains bcaa's . As you say, this is not completly fasted so im guna throw that and have nothing until afterwards unless i can get hold of bcaa's.
> 
> Power walking/ some times jogging is my chosen cardio in the morning . roughly about 30mins walk to work . 2.5 miles
> 
> today have consumed 1600 cals so far , aiming on bringing it down 1900.


Okay bud, totally fasted is awesome! I usually have a glass of water wityh some green tea and caffeine, makes you're fat stores more accessable and increases body temp a little


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

had 1/4 scoop jack3d before TOTALLY fasted cardio this mornin


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

1/4 scoop? Mix at least 1.5 scoops with 10g bcaa mate, brilliant combination for fasted cardio.

I used this when running a keto diet with great results!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I've tried 1 scoop before cardio mate, but the shin splints are horrible . i figured its cos of the pump i get


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Read Lyle Mcdonald's Ultimate Fat Loss E-Book.

It's a short term solution for loosing weight FAST.

It works.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Read Lyle Mcdonald's Ultimate Fat Loss E-Book.
> 
> It's a short term solution for loosing weight FAST.
> 
> It works.


Any links???


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Have an espresso before your morning cardio. Coffee helps you burn fat


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

day 2 of diet/hard cardio/ fat strippers .

Defo see a diffrence already.

#cheers guys


----------

